# Solved: 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem error!



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all I am new here. I am really at my wits end. I have read some people's problems that are similar to mine but am not sure what to do still. Thank you for taking time to solve my question! I really appreciate it. so here goes...

This pops up whenever i start my laptop and computer:

16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem

C:\Windows\System32\msupdte.exe
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS:1335 IP:3730 OP:ff ff 00 00 00 Choose 'close' to terminate the application

Here's the hijackthis log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:42:01 PM, on 11/8/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\OneTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\MaxMenuMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.singtel.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxtorOneTouch] C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\Onetouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\Windows\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [singtelRV_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft WinUpdate] C:\Windows\system32\msupdte.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-sg.cab
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MaxBackServiceInt - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Maxtor Backup\MaxBackServiceInt.exe
O23 - Service: MaxSyncService (NTService1) - - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Utils\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 11783 bytes

Thank you so much for taking time. I am so scared as I googled msupdte.exe and all said it is a dangerous malware or something. I am not sure to delete it or not. Other than the window kept poping up whenever I start my laptop, everything else seems to work fine. Please help!! and thanks a lot!!


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

bump!

Please help me! I have posted my problem 2days ago but still no solutions so i tried to do some research... I am trying to run mbam now...

Please tell me what i should do... thank you very much!


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

I ran the mbam scan and the results is as follows:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.24
Database version: 1048
Windows 6.0.6000 

11:26:22 PM 13/8/2008
mbam-log-8-13-2008 (23-26-22).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 40335
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 21 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\Microsoft WinUpdate (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Windows\System32\msupdte.exe (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi cybertech!

Thank you so much for providing me with a solution!! I really appreciate it and is very grateful!

However, I encountered some problems while following your instructions. In safe mode when i double clicked on Runthis, the black window closes as soon as it opens and I am not able to type Y to run the thing. Can you please enlighten me on what went wrong?

thank you so much...btw..this is the new hijackthis log after i ran mbam

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:49:53 AM, on 14/8/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\OneTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\MaxMenuMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.singtel.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxtorOneTouch] C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\Onetouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\Windows\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [singtelRV_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-sg.cab
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MaxBackServiceInt - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Maxtor Backup\MaxBackServiceInt.exe
O23 - Service: MaxSyncService (NTService1) - - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Utils\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 11646 bytes


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found this for my problem and will try it so as to save you time =)
I hope...

*Problem*:

If the Command Prompt window flashes on then off again on XP or Windows 2000​*How to fix:*

Click on the *Start* menu, then *Run*, and then copy and paste the following line into the *Run* field: 

*%systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe /K %systemdrive%\SDFix\apps\FixPath.exe*

Then click *OK*, then type *Y* and press *Enter *when prompted, Reboot and start SDFix again​


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

It does not work for me... guess cause I am using windows vista...*sigh*... i'll continue to search for solution


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did you try to right click and use Run as Administrator?


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes I tried..but still the window flashes on then off again...

I am so sorry for the trouble...


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found this...

Quote: http://temerc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3351

SDFix will only run on Windows 2000 and Windows XP in Safe Mode !
( Requires Administrator Account Privileges )

Is it true? Are you able to recommend me another solution? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes you are right. Sorry for that.

Are you still getting the 16 bit error?


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

cybertech said:


> Yes you are right. Sorry for that.
> 
> Are you still getting the 16 bit error?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> This is the reason that the user gave:
> I am trying to post a reply but a problem does not allow me to post... it says my
> message is too short. pls lengthen my message to at least 3 characters when this is
> what i typed:
> ...


Ok, I got your report but I don't understand it.

You can't type in the reply box?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please be very detailed in your response.

Can you see text in the box before you hit the reply button?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, I'm asking the Admins if they have any clues...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Can you post from a different machine?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Try this, log off the site, clear your TSG cookies and then log back in.

If you were using the quick reply, please try using the regular reply.


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

test


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh it worked! thank you so much...I have no idea what's going on...
*sigh* cybertech is my laptop fine now?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome! That *fix* actually came from one of the Admins. :up:

Post your hijackthis log one more for me please.


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you admins! 
really appreciate all you guys have helped me here!

My laptop doesn't seem totally fine. Recently, an internet script error pop up whenever I start msn messenger and my windows live messenger window which usually pop up does not appear. I know this sounds vague. I can't remember what the script error says, I'll post it the next time.

meanwhile Here's my latest hijackthis log!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:22:10 AM, on 16/8/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\OneTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\MaxMenuMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.singtel.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxtorOneTouch] C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\Onetouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\Windows\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [singtelRV_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-sg.cab
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MaxBackServiceInt - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Maxtor Backup\MaxBackServiceInt.exe
O23 - Service: MaxSyncService (NTService1) - - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Utils\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 11725 bytes

Would you please help me check for my family computer too? at this post...

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/739905-msupdte-exe-help-vista.html

Once again Thank you so much cybertech!


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

cybertech, this is the internet explorer script error I was talking about earlier. Do you have any idea how it came about?

An error has occurred in the script on this page

line:2
char:29877
Error: 'a' is null or not an object
code: 0
url: http://kaw.t.msn.com/en-sg/home.aspx?ver=8.1.0178&did=1

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page?

and there's a yes or no choice... but no matter what I click the box just closes and nothing happens. I use my laptop as I do normally.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

In IE go to tools, internet options, Advanced tab, put a check in Disable script debugging.

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have already did a mbam scan before. After doing it again the results is as follows...

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.24
Database version: 1048
Windows 6.0.6000

2:40:43 PM 17/8/2008
mbam-log-8-17-2008 (14-40-43).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 40484
Time elapsed: 8 minute(s), 5 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:01:52 PM, on 17/8/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16711)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\OneTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\MaxMenuMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.singtel.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=73&bd=PRESARIO&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxtorOneTouch] C:\Program Files\Maxtor\ManagerApp\Onetouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\Windows\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [singtelRV_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SmartFix\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-sg.cab
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MaxBackServiceInt - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Maxtor Backup\MaxBackServiceInt.exe
O23 - Service: MaxSyncService (NTService1) - - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Utils\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 11857 bytes

thank you for reviewing!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine, any problems?


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

looks like there are no more problems!! it will be safe to use internet banking on my laptop right? yay!! thank you so much cybertech! really appreciate it =)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *OTCleanIt*. Save this application on your desktop. Once downloaded Double click on the *OTCleanIt.exe*. This should remove most malware tools you downloaded. A restart will be required.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware.
Turn off system restore, restart the machine and then turn it back on.
For help with XP visit: How to turn off and turn on System Restore in Windows XP

That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has accumulated there.

Now you should Clean up your PC

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

How did I get infected in the first place.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

You're welcome!


----------



## shan15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for providing me with the advice =)
I really appreciate it! 
you provided me with this link:
http://www.castlecops.com/postlite7736-.html

Do you recommend that I disable Windows firewall and download and use 'Zonealarm' instead?

I am currently using Norton Internet Security but the trial has long expired and I am worried that it is not updated. should i disable my Norton Internet Security and use Avast?

Thank you once again for answering my doubts! =)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I fixed the broken link. Thanks for the heads-up on that!

I would use ZoneAlarm instead of Windows firewall. I use the free one.

If Norton is old it's not doing you any good so by all means get that removed and use Avast!

:up:


----------

